# How to connect to the internet with MS-DOS



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

or ibm dos 5

i feel like putting on dos 5

can i get on dial up with it?

http://www.computing.net/answers/dos/how-to-connect-to-the-internet-with-msdos/17910.html


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

ive been on internet with windows 3.1 around 2003


----------



## OverheatingBlows (Feb 1, 2013)

To connect, you probably will need to configure your Config.sys file to work with your computer. This is usually done by getting the *.SYS driver for your modem (and make it sure it is compatible with DOS of course) and type DEVICE=XYZ.sys (Where XYZ.sys is the driver for your modem). After that You will need a Browser such as Arachne, (Which you can probably find here http://www.resoo.org/docs/dos/free_software/softlib1.htm).

Note that many of today's Websites may not display correctly in the browser, such as those that use Flash.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can get a TCP/IP client with MS Network Client:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc750214.aspx

MS FTP Site: ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/softlib/MSLFILES/


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

The internet is overrated.

Download Telix and join me in a game of Tradewars or MajorMud.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

You can also take advantage of FreeDOS:

http://www.freedos.org/software/


----------

